# JAVA API in Eclipse



## Guest (12. Apr 2007)

Hi,

habe mir die API runtergeladen und in einen Ordner entpackt. Nun möchte ich aber nicht erst manuell index.html aufrufen um mir die Klassen anzuschaun. Wie kann ich das in Eclipse einbinden, dass z.B. ein Druck auf F1 die dazugehörige Klassenbeschreibung anzeigt?


----------



## Wildcard (12. Apr 2007)

Eine Möglichkeit:
Strg halten und auf eine SUN Klasse klicken.
Auf den Button Attach Source klicken
src.zip auswählen.

Alternativ lässt sich auch über die Preferences -> Installed JREs ein Source Attachment für die installierten JREs sowie eine Java-Doc Location festlegen.


----------



## Gast (12. Apr 2007)

Hi. Hab das eingebunden. Wenn ich nun F1 drücke, zeigt er mir erst die Hilfe in Eclipse an, "Related Topics" dort ist dann erst der Link der Javadoc den ich klicken muss. Dann zeigts auch alles an. Kann es die Javadoc nicht gleich so öffnen ohne über Help zu gehen?


----------



## Wildcard (12. Apr 2007)

Mit der Maus über eine Klasse/Methode fahren -> JavaDoc Popup
Autocompletion benutzen und kurz auf einer Methode verharren -> JavaDoc Popup


----------



## NTB (12. Apr 2007)

Hänge, so wie Wildcard es beschrieben hat, den Source code an, dann siehst Du schonmal beim Hovern über einer Klasse die Javadoc zur Klasse.

Und sonst (jetzt kommts *g*):
ALT+SHIFT+Q, J

Ich habe aber dennoch meist einen extra Browser offen. Ist irgendwie komfortabler. Aber wenn man mal eben schnell was nachschauen möchte, ist das gut.


----------



## Gast (12. Apr 2007)

Hi,

danke ersteinmal für die Antworten. Wenn ich aber über eine Klasse fahre, z.B. String kommt nur "String" und dann "Press F2 for Focus". Wenn ich F2 drücke passiert nichts weiter...


----------



## Wildcard (12. Apr 2007)

Hast du den Source den angehängt?


----------



## Gast (12. Apr 2007)

Habe über Project Properties JavaDoc Location den Ordner wo die Docs drin sind eingebunden


----------



## NTB (12. Apr 2007)

Dann mach doch mal das:



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine Möglichkeit:
> Strg halten und auf eine SUN Klasse klicken.
> Auf den Button Attach Source klicken
> src.zip auswählen.


----------



## Wildcard (12. Apr 2007)

Ich empfehle dir den Source anzuhängen.
Der ist ebenso nützlich wie die Java Docs und bringt selbige auch noch mit.


----------



## Gast (12. Apr 2007)

Wenn ich Strg halte und im Quellcode über String gehe und drücke kommt da kein AttachSource. Was ist denn nun der Unterschied zwischen der entpackten API und wo bekomme ich dann die zip her? Habe nur den API Ordner wo die HTML-Dateien drin liegen.


----------



## Wildcard (12. Apr 2007)

Wie gesagt, geht auch über die Preferences.
Wenn du den Source anhängst zeigt dir Eclipse die passenden API-Docs als Popup im Editor und zusätzlich kannst du dir den Quelltext der SUN Klassen anzeigen lassen.
Wo du ihn findest ist abhängig von deinem OS.
Bei Linux ist der Source ein extra Paket, bei Windows liegt der Source dem JDK bei (src.zip).


----------



## Gast (12. Apr 2007)

Aber wenn du sagst das geht auch über preferences wieso geht es bei mir dann nicht? Habe den Ordner doch eingebunden in dem sich die HTML-Help Dateien befinden.


----------



## Ariol (12. Apr 2007)

Einfach die Klasse in deinem Code markieren und F3 drücken


----------



## Gast (12. Apr 2007)

Da zeigts mir aber nicht die Hilfe zu der Klasse an...


----------



## NTB (12. Apr 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich Strg halte und im Quellcode über String gehe und drücke kommt da kein AttachSource.


Da hast einen String. Jetzt drückst Du STRG und klickst auf das Wort "String". Was passiert denn da bei Dir?



> Was ist denn nun der Unterschied zwischen der entpackten API und wo bekomme ich dann die zip her? Habe nur den API Ordner wo die HTML-Dateien drin liegen.



Die ZIP Datei, von der hier die Rede ist, enthält den Source Code der SUN Klassen. Und aus denen wird dann das Javadoc ausgelesen.
Die Javadoc API die Du Dir heruntergeladen hast, enthält die HTML Seiten.
Rest siehe Wildcards Posting.


----------

